# Can I drive in a different nearby city?



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

I live in the NE Ohio area closer to Akron but not too far from Cleveland. I am in the application process and signed on to drive for the Akron area. Am i allowed to drive in the Cleveland area or do I have to now create a new account?


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Usually you can drive anywhere in the same state. But as you move from market to market you get automatically logged off as you cross the borderline. (At least that is the way it works in Massachusetts.)


----------



## Driver_Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

terryv67 said:


> I live in the NE Ohio area closer to Akron but not too far from Cleveland. I am in the application process and signed on to drive for the Akron area. Am i allowed to drive in the Cleveland area or do I have to now create a new account?


I drive in Akron as well. Yes you can drive in Cleveland. As you move from one area to the other your app will go offline. All you have to do is go back online in your new location.


----------



## Wordwhiz (Apr 15, 2015)

Be aware that you'll only be earning the rate for your "home" city, even if Cleveland's is higher. You might want to realign yourself as a Cle driver if their rate is higher or you decide to uber there regularly.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Akron is $1.40 a mile and Cleveland is $.95. I can't imagine an Akron driver picking up in Cleveland and the customer being forced to pay Akron rates. I'm running the question through support.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

From Columbus I wasn't able to sign onto the Dayton network, had to get within 30 miles of Columbus to log back in there. I was able to log in in Zanesville. Thats all the testing I've done.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Reply from Support:
"Riders are charged based on the city where they were picked up, not where the partner is registered under.

For your reference... each city has different regulations and requirements, so in order for a partner to drive in a new city we will need to know a few things like the following:

What is the new city or cities you would like to drive in?
Would you still like to drive in the city you are currently signed up in as well?
When would you like to make this change?

Once these are answered, we would be able to process a partner's request to drive in a new city.

Should there be other concerns, please let me know.

Best,

Bernard
*Uber Support:
*
You can't just drive to a new city. You must get approval first . Your app might turn on, but you probably won't get any pings.


----------



## Chad Bilstein (Feb 1, 2015)

I have GOT TO find a way to be able to email support faster. They certainly do not make it easy to contact them... Anyway, I looked for my city where i drive, Colorado Springs, and the only thing listed is Denver. I hope that means if I go to Denver, I will get pinged. I need the dough and Springs just isn't cutting it.

Does anyone have a direct link to Uber support where a question can be raised?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It tends to be easier to do if you're uberX/uberXL. In most markets they don't require professional licensing, just the right insurance, so it's easy to go from one market to another. It isn't a guarantee though so you may want to check with the support for the city you want to go drive in.


----------



## Wordwhiz (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the update/correction, Tim. And apologies to anyone led astray by this newbie. 

Apparently I was misinformed by Uber Support. Imagine that! ;-)


----------

